

Nasa Morpheus lander crashes during moon mission test - cskau
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-19205361

======
irickt
More details here: [http://www.space.com/17025-nasa-morpheus-moon-lander-
crash.h...](http://www.space.com/17025-nasa-morpheus-moon-lander-crash.html)

